# ::: Ral-Farben Tabelle



## Mythos007 (4. April 2002)

Chellaz zusammen,

Vielleicht kann die Tabelle ja noch jemand ausser
mir gebrauchen, obwohl die Farben durch die unter-
schiedlichen Bildschirmdarstellungen verfälscht
werden könnten ...

Hier findet ihr die einzelnen Farbmuster zu den
untenstehenden Farbcods ... => *Ral-Farben* <=

RAL 1000 Grünbeige
RAL 1001 Beige
RAL 1002 Sandgelb
RAL 1003 Signalgelb
RAL 1004 Goldgelb
RAL 1005 Honiggelb
RAL 1006 Maisgelb
RAL 1007 Narzissengelb
RAL 1011 Braunbeige
RAL 1012 Zitronengelb
RAL 1013 Perlweiß
RAL 1014 Elfenbein
RAL 1015 Hellelfenbein
RAL 1016 Schwefelgelb
RAL 1017 Safrangelb
RAL 1018 Zinkgelb
RAL 1019 Graubeige
RAL 1020 Olivgelb
RAL 1021 Rapsgelb
RAL 1023 Verkehrsgelb
RAL 1024 Ockergelb
RAL 1026 Leuchtgelb
RAL 1027 Currygelb
RAL 1028 Melonengelb
RAL 1032 Ginstergelb
RAL 1033 Dahliengelb
RAL 1034 Pastellgelb
RAL 1035 Perlbeige
RAL 1036 Perlgold
RAL 1037 Sonnengelb
RAL 2000 Gelborange
RAL 2001 Rotorange
RAL 2002 Blutorange
RAL 2003 Pastellorange
RAL 2004 Reinorange
RAL 2005 Leuchtorange
RAL 2007 Leuchthellorange
RAL 2008 Hellrotorange
RAL 2009 Verkehrsorange
RAL 2010 Signalorange
RAL 2011 Tieforange
RAL 2012 Lachsorange
RAL 2013 Perlorange
RAL 3000 Feuerrot
RAL 3001 Signalrot
RAL 3002 Karminrot
RAL 3003 Rubinrot
RAL 3004 Purpurrot
RAL 3005 Weinrot
RAL 3007 Schwarzrot
RAL 3009 Oxidrot
RAL 3011 Braunrot
RAL 3012 Beigerot
RAL 3013 Tomatenrot
RAL 3014 Altrosa
RAL 3015 Hellrosa
RAL 3016 Korallenrot
RAL 3017 Rosé
RAL 3018 Erdbeerrot
RAL 3020 Verkehrsrot
RAL 3022 Lachsrot
RAL 3024 Leuchtrot
RAL 3026 Leuchthellrot
RAL 3027 Himbeerrot
RAL 3031 Orientrot
RAL 3032 Perlrubinrot
RAL 3033 Perlrosa
RAL 4001 Rotlila
RAL 4002 Rotviolett
RAL 4003 Erikaviolett
RAL 4004 Bordeauxviolett
RAL 4005 Blaulila
RAL 4006 Verkehrspurpur
RAL 4007 Purpurviolett
RAL 4008 Signalviolett
RAL 4009 Pastellviolett
RAL 4010 Telemagenta
RAL 4011 Perlviolett
RAL 4012 Perlbrombeer
RAL 5000 Violettblau
RAL 5001 Grünblau
RAL 5002 Ultramarinblau
RAL 5003 Saphirblau
RAL 5004 Schwarzblau
RAL 5005 Signalblau
RAL 5007 Brillantblau
RAL 5008 Graublau
RAL 5009 Azurblau
RAL 5010 Enzianblau
RAL 5011 Stahlblau
RAL 5012 Lichtblau
RAL 5013 Kobaltblau
RAL 5014 Taubenblau
RAL 5015 Himmelblau
RAL 5017 Verkehrsblau
RAL 5018 Türkisblau
RAL 5019 Capriblau
RAL 5020 Ozeanblau
RAL 5021 Wasserblau
RAL 5022 Nachtblau
RAL 5023 Fernblau
RAL 5024 Pastellblau
RAL 5025 Perlenzian
RAL 5026 Perlnachtblau
RAL 6000 Patinagrün
RAL 6001 Smaragdgrün
RAL 6002 Laubgrün
RAL 6003 Olivgrün
RAL 6004 Blaugrün
RAL 6005 Moosgrün
RAL 6006 Grauoliv
RAL 6007 Flaschengrün
RAL 6008 Braungrün
RAL 6009 Tannengrün
RAL 6010 Grasgrün
RAL 6011 Resedagrün
RAL 6012 Schwarzgrün
RAL 6013 Schilfgrün
RAL 6014 Gelboliv
RAL 6015 Schwarzoliv
RAL 6016 Türkisgrün
RAL 6017 Maigrün
RAL 6018 Gelbgrün
RAL 6019 Weißgrün
RAL 6020 Chromoxidgrün
RAL 6021 Blaßgrün
RAL 6022 Braunoliv
RAL 6024 Verkehrsgrün
RAL 6025 Farngrün
RAL 6026 Opalgrün
RAL 6027 Lichtgrün
RAL 6028 Kieferngrün
RAL 6029 Minzgrün
RAL 6032 Signalgrün
RAL 6033 Minttürkis
RAL 6034 Pastelltürkis
RAL 6035 Perlgrün
RAL 6036 Perlopalgrün
RAL 7000 Fehgrau
RAL 7001 Silbergrau
RAL 7002 Olivgrau
RAL 7003 Moosgrau
RAL 7004 Signalgrau
RAL 7005 Mausgrau
RAL 7006 Beigegrau
RAL 7008 Khakigrau
RAL 7009 Grüngrau
RAL 7010 Zeltgrau
RAL 7011 Eisengrau
RAL 7012 Basaltgrau
RAL 7013 Braungrau
RAL 7015 Schiefergrau
RAL 7016 Anthrazitgrau
RAL 7021 Schwarzgrau
RAL 7022 Umbragrau
RAL 7023 Betongrau
RAL 7024 Graphitgrau
RAL 7026 Granitgrau
RAL 7030 Steingrau
RAL 7031 Blaugrau
RAL 7032 Kieselgrau
RAL 7033 Zementgrau
RAL 7034 Gelbgrau
RAL 7035 Lichtgrau
RAL 7036 Platingrau
RAL 7037 Staubgrau
RAL 7038 Achatgrau
RAL 7039 Quarzgrau
RAL 7040 Fenstergrau
RAL 7042 Verkehrsgrau A
RAL 7043 Verkehrsgrau B
RAL 7044 Seidengrau
RAL 7045 Telegrau 1
RAL 7046 Telegrau 2
RAL 7047 Telegrau 4
RAL 7048 Perlmausgrau
RAL 8000 Grünbraun
RAL 8001 Ockerbraun
RAL 8002 Signalbraun
RAL 8003 Lehmbraun
RAL 8004 Kupferbraun
RAL 8007 Rehbraun
RAL 8008 Olivbraun
RAL 8011 Nußbraun
RAL 8012 Rotbraun
RAL 8014 Sepiabraun
RAL 8015 Kastanienbraun
RAL 8016 Mahagonibraun
RAL 8017 Schokoladenbraun
RAL 8019 Graubraun
RAL 8022 Schwarzbraun
RAL 8023 Orangebraun
RAL 8024 Beigebraun
RAL 8025 Blaßbraun
RAL 8028 Terrabraun
RAL 8029 Perlkupfer
RAL 9001 Cremeweiß
RAL 9002 Grauweiß
RAL 9003 Signalweiß
RAL 9004 Signalschwarz
RAL 9005 Tiefschwarz
RAL 9006 Weißaluminium
RAL 9007 Graualuminium
RAL 9010 Reinweiß
RAL 9011 Graphitschwarz
RAL 9016 Verkehrsweiß
RAL 9017 Verkehrsschwarz
RAL 9018 Papyrusweiß
RAL 9022 Perlhellgrau
RAL 9023 Perldunkelgrau 

Bis dann dann euer Mythos


----------



## Saesh (5. April 2002)

dann bedanke ich mich mal ganz artig!
sowas ist ja nie weg.


mfG
Saesh


----------



## freekazoid (5. April 2002)

heyhoi zuammen

...ehm...naja...puuh...boeh...aber mmh was sind ral-farben genau :]? *peinlichfrag*
hab ich da was verpasst? :{}


----------



## Saesh (5. April 2002)

hier kannste mal etwas lesen: http://www.ral.de/RAL5.htm

oder allgemein: http://www.ral.de/


----------



## flip (5. April 2002)

Mythos..
..DANKE....
das such ich auch schon ne weile 
flip


----------

